# Kwaheri / Swahili



## SwissPete

I am trying to find a word or expression I can use at the end of an informal e-mail to a friend who has spent some time in different parts of Africa (something close to _Aloha _in Hawai'ian).

In poking around the internet, I found _Kwaheri_. Would it be appropriate?

Thank you for steering me in the right direction.


----------



## L'irlandais

Hi SwissPete,
This on-line resource suggests you add a space as follows :


> *kwa heri *= goodbye, bye.      -      *source :* African languages


----------



## SwissPete

An answer from an Irish-speaking person by way of Alsace...

Thank you, L'irlandais.


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello there,
No worries,  I'm not all that far from your native Suisse romande.  
Another website proposes an interesting page on greetings in Swahili :


> *kwa herini *= goodbye (plural) - *Source :*  jambokenya


----------



## SwissPete

Encore une fois merci, L'irlandais.


----------

